# Anti vaxxers found spreading these in stores



## Poofresh (May 7, 2021)

Found this on Reddit.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 7, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers are why thousands more people will die from Covid-19 and we will take so much longer to get back to something like normal.
Fuck them for keeping us from having concerts and movies.
I'm so over putting up with their bullshit.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 7, 2021)

At least they didn’t make it look like a $20 like the religious nuts.


----------



## Bufferine (May 8, 2021)

Do people really believe this? I mean they could have at least made it look semi real. Pig’s blood? Lol
Although since getting the shot I feel something like a 3rd ear growing on my forehead. 😂


----------



## Tessa120 (May 14, 2021)

Aluminum.....

(Looks at deodorant.  Looks at canned soda.  Looks at the disposable lining of bakeware.)

Yep, something that can't get in your body some other way.


E. coli.....

Can't be any worse than Botox.


MSG.....

Makes cheap Chinese food taste really yummy.  Yep, sure doesn't belong in the body.


Monkey kidney cells.....

Admittedly not common this side of the water, but what about steak and kidney pie?


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Pig’s blood?


Blood pudding......yummmmmm.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 15, 2021)

Assholes


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

You guys act like it's false information. 

Bovine: Bovine Derived Materials Questions and Answers - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/questions-about-vaccines/bovine-derived-materials-used-vaccine-manufacturing-questions-and-answers
Aluminum: Common Ingredients in U.S. Licensed Vaccines - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/safety-availability-biologics/common-ingredients-us-licensed-vaccines
Fetal Cells: Fetal Cell Lines Were Used to Make the Johnson & Johnson COVID Vaccine—Here’s What That Means - https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/fetal-cell-lines-were-used-to-make-the-johnson-johnson-covid-vaccine-here-s-what-that-means/ar-BB1efi8p
MSG: What Goes Into a Vaccine? | PublicHealth.org - https://www.publichealth.org/public-awareness/understanding-vaccines/goes-vaccine/
E.Coli Developing a COVID-19 vaccine using inactivated E. coli - https://www.news-medical.net/news/20210319/Developing-a-COVID-19-vaccine-using-inactivated-E-coli.aspx
Monkey Kidney Cells: Poliovirus Vaccine Inactivated (Monkey Kidney Cell) - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/vaccines/poliovirus-vaccine-inactivated-monkey-kidney-cell


Good job on your ignorant virtue signaling.


----------



## happygoth (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> You guys act like it's false information.
> 
> Bovine: Bovine Derived Materials Questions and Answers - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/questions-about-vaccines/bovine-derived-materials-used-vaccine-manufacturing-questions-and-answers
> Aluminum: Common Ingredients in U.S. Licensed Vaccines - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/safety-availability-biologics/common-ingredients-us-licensed-vaccines
> ...


Right, but all of those things aren't in every vaccine. For instance, there is no E. Coli in most of the common vaccines that people get, including the Covid vaccines. It's in Hep E and HPV vaccines, I believe. As your link states, they are experimenting with it but again, _no _current Covid vaccines have E. Coli in them. 

Of course vaccines contain stuff that sounds bad. But as your links show, they are in negligible amounts that pose virtually no risk. The problem with these notes is they are being used as a scare tactic to promote fear and disinformation.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> You guys act like it's false information.
> 
> Bovine: Bovine Derived Materials Questions and Answers - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/questions-about-vaccines/bovine-derived-materials-used-vaccine-manufacturing-questions-and-answers
> Aluminum: Common Ingredients in U.S. Licensed Vaccines - https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-biologics/safety-availability-biologics/common-ingredients-us-licensed-vaccines
> ...



Did you read the articles that you posted?
Or do any of your own research?
Before you coughed up virtue signaling?
This isn't 1996.

*Fetal cells*
"
Johnson & Johnson confirmed in a statement released Tuesday that the vaccine formula itself includes no fetal tissue. So what does make their COVID-19 vaccine so much more controversial than the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines?
The particular cells that are involved in the Johnson & Johnson vaccine are called PerC6 cells. "These are retinal cells that came from a fetus that was aborted in 1985 in the Netherlands, which were treated in the lab to allow them to reproduce in lab settings since that time," Barker explains."

The cells used are lab grown based on the tissue from the fetus.
They no longer have any connection to the fetus except the stem cells.
And haven't since 1985.

*Bovine*

Edward Jenner reported on the first vaccination for small pox by infecting people with cowpox a condition that can transfer from cows to people that is a mild version of smallpox.

* E, Coli*

"No vaccines have yet been licensed that employ this technology, largely due to the low immunogenicity displayed due to the improper glycolysation. In this paper, the group hypothesized that removal of extraneous surface proteins from the bacteria, besides the expressed antigen of interest, may elicit a stronger immune response"

*Aluminum*

As they pointed out you get more aluminum of your frying pans. FFS.

*Monkey Kidney Cells*

Polio vaccines used in the late 1950s and early 1960s were contaminated with a virus called simian virus 40 (SV40) present in monkey kidney cells used to grow the vaccine.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Did you read the articles that you posted?
> Or do any of your own research?
> Before you coughed up virtue signaling?
> This isn't 1996.
> ...



I'm glad you did.  That's the issue.  Ignorance on both sides.  I only supplied limited quick limited google searches but you will find all kinds of claims found in medical journals from actual scientists.  Your choice to believe scientist group A or scientist group B.  It's an on going debate since vaccines were invented.  You're being bribed to take the covid vaccine.  Why?

Most people have never been to the CDC website and don't know this:


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Right, but all of those things aren't in every vaccine. For instance, there is no E. Coli in most of the common vaccines that people get, including the Covid vaccines. It's in Hep E and HPV vaccines, I believe. As your link states, they are experimenting with it but again, _no _current Covid vaccines have E. Coli in them.
> 
> Of course vaccines contain stuff that sounds bad. But as your links show, they are in negligible amounts that pose virtually no risk. The problem with these notes is they are being used as a scare tactic to promote fear and disinformation.




That's part of the issue.  If I were to say my vaccine has radiation in it without any due diligence or research people will form their own opinion. Completely ignorant of it's use and the fact that we live with radiation every day you will have multiple groups of people that lack knowledge and won't take any attempt to learn good from bad and just go by what some scientist says who may say whatever due to getting a grant approved or pending approval.



The people that take advice from a TV doctor\scientist aren't the brightest. They are getting paid to say what they say and if they don't say the right thing they find someone who will. We have a world of knowledge at our fingertips but a society too stupid to spend time doing their own research because their time is better spent remaining ignorant and playing Fortnite Roblox and all the other free to play wasters of time and brain power.  Knowledge is power and it takes time to acquire knowledge.  Everyone now a days would rather someone else tell them what to think and feel instead of them spending the time and money to learn it themselves.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> I'm glad you did.  That's the issue.  Ignorance on both sides.  I only supplied limited quick limited google searches but you will find all kinds of claims found in medical journals from actual scientists.  Your choice to believe scientist group A or scientist group B.  It's an on going debate since vaccines were invented.  You're being bribed to take the covid vaccine.  Why?
> 
> Most people have never been to the CDC website and know this:
> 
> View attachment 12515



I wasn't bribed.
I am of the generation that got the first small pox vaccine (have the divot in my arm to prove it)  and actually knew someone who had polio.
I got vaccinated the minute I could.
The only reason they are trying to bribe people is because the situation has become politicized and the whole anti-vaxxer thing sprang up prior to Rona,
I don't blame the right for anti-vaxxers, there are a bunch of them on the left too.
Anti-science and woo seems to cover the spectrum.
I'm just sad that America, the country that once led the charge to making the world better, has turned into such a shadow of its self.
We helped wipe out smallpox.
Now we can't even get our country vaccinated against a fucking pandemic.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> That's part of the issue.  If I were to say my vaccine has radiation in it without any due diligence or research people will form their own opinion. Completely ignorant of it's use and the fact that we live with radiation every day you will have multiple groups of people that lack knowledge and won't take any attempt to learn good from bad and just go by what some scientist says who may say whatever due to getting a grant approved or pending approval.
> 
> 
> 
> The people that take advice from a TV doctor\scientist aren't the brightest. They are getting paid to say what they say and if they don't say the right thing they find someone who will.




It's not what one scientist or another says.
It's what the preponderance of scientists say, and I mean the ones who are experts in their field, not a geologist talking about virology.
 Also keep in mind that science is not static, it changes as new and better information comes in.
That was the problem with Rona, people got a piece of information and thought, "Well, that's it. That's all I need to know."
Yeah, no.
It doesn't work that way.
When new information that is peer reviewed comes in, the science changes, sometimes rather quickly.

It can be disconcerting for people but that is the way things work.
If you are getting all your information from YouTube videos, there are going to be gaps in your knowledge.
Reading the actual papers is often boring and tedious but sometimes it's the only way to understand what is going on.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I wasn't bribed.
> I am of the generation that got the first small pox vaccine (have the divot in my arm to prove it)  and actually knew someone who had polio.
> I got vaccinated the minute I could.
> The only reason they are trying to bribe people is because the situation has become politicized and the whole anti-vaxxer thing sprang up prior to Rona,
> ...




You should study the history of pandemics and the time frame that vaccines were applied.   Hint.  Due to our natural herd immunity the cases went down before a vaccine was implemented. FDA has not fully approved any Covid Vaccine to this day.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> It's not what one scientist or another says.
> It's what the preponderance of scientists say, and I mean the ones who are experts in their field, not a geologist talking about virology.
> Also keep in mind that science is not static, it changes as new and better information comes in.
> That was the problem with Rona, people got a piece of information and thought, "Well, that's it. That's all I need to know."
> ...



It's all about money and control. Go read what the gov approved scientists said about cannabis when they outlawed it.  Go read what the non gov scientist said at the time which is harder to find since it was suppressed or even about the Ford hemp mobile. Weird that we have an endocannabinoid system...  Weird that we are reliant on petroleum even if we have a better alternative.  It's all the same fear mongering fall in line do what we say here's a handout which makes us the good guys scenario.  You want to vaccinate with an experimental vaccine well good for you.  Don't try and push it on me.  Let me die of covid even though I have a greater chance of being struck by lighting.  You have your false sense of security that's all that should matter.  Go about your business.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Did you read the OSHA website stating that if the covid vaccine was required for employment the employer is responsible for any adverse effects?  That's why you're being bribed to do it on your own free will.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> You should study the history of pandemics and the time frame that vaccines were applied.   Hint.  Due to our natural herd immunity the cases went down before a vaccine was implemented. FDA has not fully approved any Covid Vaccine to this day.



The FDA approved the vaccines for emergency use, a process that was set up after 9/11.
This is exactly the kind of scenario that the process was meant for.









						Learn More About COVID-19 Vaccines From the FDA
					

Learn about the evidence supporting FDA-approval of Comirnaty and FDA emergency use authorization of COVID-19 vaccines




					www.fda.gov


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> The FDA approved the vaccines for emergency use, a process that was set up after 9/11.
> This is exactly the kind of scenario that the process was meant for.
> 
> 
> ...





Emergency use isn't the same as Approved now is it?


"An Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) is a mechanism to facilitate the availability and use of medical countermeasures, including vaccines, during public health emergencies, such as the current COVID-19 pandemic. Under an EUA, FDA may allow the use of unapproved medical products, or unapproved uses of approved medical products in an emergency to diagnose, treat, or prevent serious or life-threatening diseases or conditions when certain statutory criteria have been met, including that there are no adequate, approved, and available alternatives. Taking into consideration input from the FDA, manufacturers decide whether and when to submit an EUA request to FDA.

Once submitted, FDA will evaluate an EUA request and determine whether the relevant statutory criteria are met, taking into account the totality of the scientific evidence about the vaccine that is available to FDA."


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

This will always be a difference of opinion.  Due to me having family in higher branches of the Government for the past 50+ years we were warned before everything happened that it was going to be played out worse than it actually is.


/tinfoil conspiracy blah blah


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 16, 2021)

Pfizer vaccine was submitted for official approval, it’s expected any day now, moderna is about to submit too


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Pfizer vaccine was submitted for official approval, it’s expected any day now, moderna is about to submit too




It takes longer than a year or two to gather data on whether or not it causes birth defects or any other deformities in future off spring.  One has to agree to be part of a trial study and agree to the risks and that data has to be recorded after birth.  Usually this stuff takes years. Decades even.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

I'm still trying to figure out how the aluminum in a vaccine is worse than the aluminum in my deodorant or the aluminum foil I line my pans with (that I tend to eat little pieces of that stick to the food being served without me noticing).  I'm trying to figure out how MSG is worse in a vaccine than in my belly mixed with the Hunan chicken (super spicy).  I'm still trying to figure out how monkey kidneys is worse than beef kidneys (disclaimer:  I personally don't eat any organ meat because it all looks gross).

I'm still trying to figure out why people are screaming for decades of studies when that has caused deaths in the past.  How many kids died of chicken pox because the vaccine makers took their sweet time in requesting approval?  How many women died of cervical cancer because the vaccine makers took their sweet time in getting approval for an HPV vaccine?  Why aren't we rallying around the town square with a stump and an axe for all the needless deaths that were allowed to happen by years/decades of bureaucracy?

And if I didn't see the birth of the anti-vaxxer movement I certainly saw toddlerhood.  It was a horrifically neglectful way of treating the vulnerable and dependent then, and it certainly is still the same way now.  Worse even, since neglect of one's own body leaves a breeding pool for viruses.

So what there's a line of cells from 1985?  The abortion is long done and there's no need to kill or severely disable the living by ignoring a source of health.  The sheer number of people that will live without complications has far, far more ethical and moral weight than a few cells from an already dead fetus, a fetus that would have died anyway even if there was no medical assistance its cells could offer.  The greater good, as they say.

And now I'm trying to decide if dinner is going to be Hunan chicken or frozen pizza that will undoubtedly have flecks of aluminum still stuck to the bottom of the crust.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the aluminum in a vaccine is worse than the aluminum in my deodorant or the aluminum foil I line my pans with (that I tend to eat little pieces of that stick to the food being served without me noticing).  I'm trying to figure out how MSG is worse in a vaccine than in my belly mixed with the Hunan chicken (super spicy).  I'm still trying to figure out how monkey kidneys is worse than beef kidneys (disclaimer:  I personally don't eat any organ meat because it all looks gross).
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why people are screaming for decades of studies when that has caused deaths in the past.  How many kids died of chicken pox because the vaccine makers took their sweet time in requesting approval?  How many women died of cervical cancer because the vaccine makers took their sweet time in getting approval for an HPV vaccine?  Why aren't we rallying around the town square with a stump and an axe for all the needless deaths that were allowed to happen by years/decades of bureaucracy?
> 
> ...




It's nothing more than the uneducated hearing a word and going straight to worst case toxic scenario.  It has water in it?  OMG what if they get water poisoning!!!  But also aluminum going through your digestion system\not being absorbed through your skin is different than it being injected directly into your blood that can go directly to all you major organs.  Maybe you understand that concept now.  The difference between consumption\topical application and direct injection.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

Anything you eat that your symbiotic bacteria can turn into a usable form is going to end up in your bloodstream.  There's all sorts of weird things in our blood that come straight from food and drink.  Look at bottled water sometime, minerals added for taste.  Those minerals are going to end up in the blood being filtered by either the liver or the kidneys.

And when I was young there were far worse things in vaccines (think mercury and formaldehyde) and we still lived, happy and healthy lives, safe from the things that could kill us just from taking a deep breath.

But won't someone think of the children!?!  Well yeah, we are.  Monkey kidneys is better than a ventilator and scarred lungs.  Propylene glycol is better than a headstone.

And you never said how E. coli is worse than Botox.  'Splain that one.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Anything you eat that your symbiotic bacteria can turn into a usable form is going to end up in your bloodstream.  There's all sorts of weird things in our blood that come straight from food and drink.  Look at bottled water sometime, minerals added for taste.  Those minerals are going to end up in the blood being filtered by either the liver or the kidneys.
> 
> And when I was young there were far worse things in vaccines (think mercury and formaldehyde) and we still lived, happy and healthy lives, safe from the things that could kill us just from taking a deep breath.
> 
> ...



Anything you can eat and tolerate by not throwing up right? It's why things say to NOT induce vomiting because your body wants to get that garbage out.  They add the essential minerals to water because your body doesn't like filtered water that doesn't have those essential minerals.  Why filter them out in the first place?  Right because you think you need to drink crystal clear water or else it's "dirty."


You want the difference with a quick google search?

_Escherichia coli_ (abbreviated as _E. coli_) are bacteria found in the environment, foods, and intestines of people and animals. _E. coli_ are a large and diverse group of bacteria. Although most strains of _E. coli_ are harmless, others can make you sick. Some kinds of _E. coli_ can cause diarrhea, while others cause urinary tract infections, respiratory illness and pneumonia, and other illnesses.

*Botulinum toxin* (*BoNT*) is a neurotoxic protein produced by the bacterium _Clostridium botulinum_ and related species.[1] It prevents the release of the neurotransmitter acetylcholine from axon endings at the neuromuscular junction, thus causing flaccid paralysis.[2] The toxin causes the disease botulism. The toxin is also used commercially for medical and cosmetic purposes.

Causes the disease botulism.  You want to inject that disease to pretend to be young...


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> /tinfoil conspiracy blah blah



I'm glad you said it and I didn't have to.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm glad you said it and I didn't have to.




I'm glad you agree.  Seems like many "conspiracy's" in the last few years all turned out to be true.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> I'm glad you agree.  Seems like many "conspiracy's" in the last few years all turned out to be true.



I was thinking more along the lines of most of your posts.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> You should study the history of pandemics and the time frame that vaccines were applied.   Hint.  Due to our natural herd immunity the cases went down before a vaccine was implemented. FDA has not fully approved any Covid Vaccine to this day.


Speaking of history, the Spanish flu pandemic lasted just over two years & came in four waves, the second being the most devastating. 
Much of the spread was the result of troop movement during WWI & overcrowded military hospitals.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 16, 2021)

My suggestion is, learn from history of events & turn off social media.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Speaking of history, the Spanish flu pandemic lasted just over two years & came in four waves, the second being the most devastating.
> Much of the spread was the result of troop movement during WWI & overcrowded military hospitals.



Right, the worst of the worse. A period of extreme sadness and devotion to killing. Dead bodies everywhere.  Sad times I hope we don't endure.


----------



## Tessa120 (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Anything you can eat and tolerate by not throwing up right? It's why things say to NOT induce vomiting because your body wants to get that garbage out.  They add the essential minerals to water because your body doesn't like filtered water that doesn't have those essential minerals.  Why filter them out in the first place?  Right because you think you need to drink crystal clear water or else it's "dirty."
> 
> 
> You want the difference with a quick google search?
> ...


And that's the point.  Botox is safe and used for migraines and cosmetic treatments.  Yet botulism is far more dangerous than E. coli.  So what's the big deal?  Pretty sure it was killed pretty thoroughly before they used the bacteria's body parts.  Assuming that's actually in a vaccine, which I'm highly doubting.


----------



## FrankM0421 (May 16, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> And that's the point.  Botox is safe and used for migraines and cosmetic treatments.  Yet botulism is far more dangerous than E. coli.  So what's the big deal?  Pretty sure it was killed pretty thoroughly before they used the bacteria's body parts.  Assuming that's actually in a vaccine, which I'm highly doubting.



It's not safe.  They give you a list of side effects.  Your choice if the risk is greater than reward.  You have to sign a waiver before injection lol. If you bother to read its not exactly E.coli it's something they biosynthesis from the E.coli bacteria.  Maybe it's E.coli turds idk you can research it if you want.


----------



## happygoth (May 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> It's not safe.  They give you a list of side effects.  Your choice if the risk is greater than reward.  You have to sign a waiver before injection lol. If you bother to read its not exactly E.coli it's something they biosynthesis from the E.coli bacteria.  Maybe it's E.coli turds idk you can research it if you want.


You seem to be arguing both sides here. Those bad-sounding things in vaccines are either in minute amounts that pose no harm or are rendered harmless before use, i.e. there is no live E. Coli bacteria used. 

People should absolutely do their research and inform themselves through reputable channels. And when they do, they will see that their fears of poisons and nefarious things being used in vaccines are unfounded. Some of us know that already, hence the poo-pooing of fear-mongering post-it notes.


----------



## DBZ (May 16, 2021)

Botox is a drug that does a whole lot of good for a lot of people. Many people get that injected into them for non-cosmetic purposes. 

Drugs come from weird places. I don't now how the thought urine from nuns in menopause might help infertile women have kids, but that happened The Strange World of Drug Origins: Nuns’ Urine, Yew Trees and Rooster Combs | TIME.com - https://healthland.time.com/2010/09/13/the-strange-world-of-drug-origins-nuns-urine-yew-trees-and-rooster-combs/

I used to be an anti-vaxxer. The pandemic woke me up and I got my shot the first day it was available.


----------



## socalsailor (May 17, 2021)

To be fair whoever wrote the note said What’s in a vaccine? not what is in a COVID-19 vaccine. But regardless I chose not to get the COVID-19 vaccine for personal reasons unrelated to its contents. I still take precautions at work but not with friends outside of work but I will respect people’s choices as long as they can respect mine.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 17, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> Everyone now a days would rather someone else tell them what to think and feel instead of them spending the time and money to learn it themselves.


Like I have the time and money (and knowledge base and talent) to go to medical school, earn an MD degree, practice for decades in virology or epidemiology?  I don't think so.  *Research* done via Youtube videos and biased web sites doesn't count - maybe that's not what you're meaning but that is what way too many mask-deniers and vaccine opponents mean.  Too much information is a bad thing when the information isn't well-reasoned or just plain false, and a lot of that is available on the net.
So, yes, I do rely on experts in their fields to do their jobs well.  That includes everything related to covid vaccine development.
Just like I have to trust that others in manufacturing and shipping and logistics will do their jobs well so stock arrives at the store where I work, giving me product to put on shelves and letting me do my job well.  Good grief.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 16, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> I'm glad you did.  That's the issue.  Ignorance on both sides.  I only supplied limited quick limited google searches but you will find all kinds of claims found in medical journals from actual scientists.  Your choice to believe scientist group A or scientist group B.  It's an on going debate since vaccines were invented.  You're being bribed to take the covid vaccine.  Why?
> 
> Most people have never been to the CDC website and don't know this:
> 
> View attachment 12515


Gross how you immediately pretended you were just giving info, and dodged into a "both sides" thing when confronted and schooled.


----------



## nodramallama (Dec 4, 2021)

socalsailor said:


> To be fair whoever wrote the note said What’s in a vaccine? not what is in a COVID-19 vaccine. But regardless I chose not to get the COVID-19 vaccine for personal reasons unrelated to its contents. I still take precautions at work but not with friends outside of work but I will respect people’s choices as long as they can respect mine.


I also chose not to get the vaccine for personal reasons but this thread aggrevates me because I am one of those people that pays very close attention to what goes into my body, I would never "eat aluminum" like some idiot on here. I grow all my own food, and do not put anything processed into my body.  Let people make their own desicions. Getting vaccinated is a risk because you are quite literally injecting something into your body that your body might not be ok with whereas covid is a risk that you might be infected with it, it is not guaranteed. Wear your mask and social distance. Peoples well being is more important than your "concerts" 

My store had about 20 covid cases in the past week, all vaccinated people under 25 that were out partying. Let's face the facts, vaxxed or not, youre contracting and spreading covid. 

Social distance, wear a mask, and quit whining that you cant go to concerts.


----------



## nodramallama (Dec 4, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Anti-vaxxers are why thousands more people will die from Covid-19 and we will take so much longer to get back to something like normal.
> Fuck them for keeping us from having concerts and movies.
> I'm so over putting up with their bullshit.


so wait a minute an unvaccinated person that always wears their mask and doesnt go anywhere besides work is the problem instead of an vaccinated person like you trying to go to a concert with thousands of people and no mask? Yea no, you're just fucking stupid. 
My store had over 20 cases this week all vaccinated and under 25 that were out partying together. 
Stop trying to force people to take something potentially unsafe because you want to *party?*

The unvaccinated cant go indoors these days, we're not the problem.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 4, 2021)

Considering HIPAA laws, how can you be 100% certain the ages, lifestyles and means of transmission?  Or are you guessing?

Have you ever heard the expression "Your right to smoke ends where the other person's nose begins"?  Same thing.  Your right to deny medical preventative care ends where the other person's nose and mouth begin.  If you were to infect only yourself, that'd be one thing.  But you won't, you'd be passing it along to everyone that you see in a day.  And then you will be passing it by proxy to everyone they see.  And again by proxy, tertiary interactions.  Ripples in a pond; one tiny pebble spreads a long, long way.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 4, 2021)

nodramallama said:


> so wait a minute an unvaccinated person that always wears their mask and doesnt go anywhere besides work is the problem instead of an vaccinated person like you trying to go to a concert with thousands of people and no mask? Yea no, you're just fucking stupid.
> My store had over 20 cases this week all vaccinated and under 25 that were out partying together.
> Stop trying to force people to take something potentially unsafe because you want to *party?*
> 
> The unvaccinated cant go indoors these days, we're not the problem.



*I'm letting you walk this time.
The rule for the forum is you can call someone's opinion bad but you don't insult the individual.
I'm a mod so calling you on this is a teaching moment.
Don't do it to anyone else.*


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 4, 2021)

Since this thread is turning into yet another Vax/Mask thread, it's getting closed.
Go here if you want to talk about this subject but expect to be moderated.


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/the-vaccine-and-mask-thread.27152/


----------

